# Is This Crap For Real?



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Just saw this..... Poll question regarding the banning of the American Flag...in America????? The fact that it's even a poll question is scary enough. But that most believe it should be banned is very scary indeed:-o:-o:x What a slap in face to those who have either fought and/or died for this country or to families who have lost loved ones serving their country. 
I think it's high time for America to clean the proverbial house. Crap if we continue on this course of tolerance we are going to tolerate ourselves clean out of a country!!!! :x ](*,) :x
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2010/05/06/american-flag-banned-america/#content
Sorry if someone has already posted on this subject.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Lynda, I thought the same thing when they did take away the Ga. state flag to replace it with a piece of crap. There were also alot of people that gave their all for that flag too. Don't ever think that they can't take away our stars and strips.

It is the American way. Now press one to read this in spanish.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Lynda Myers said:


> Just saw this..... Poll question regarding the banning of the American Flag...in America????? The fact that it's even a poll question is scary enough. But that most believe it should be banned is very scary indeed:-o:-o:x What a slap in face to those who have either fought and/or died for this country or to families who have lost loved ones serving their country.
> I think it's high time for America to clean the proverbial house. Crap if we continue on this course of tolerance we are going to tolerate ourselves clean out of a country!!!! :x ](*,) :x
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2010/05/06/american-flag-banned-america/#content
> Sorry if someone has already posted on this subject.


 
Bullshit!! That's the direction this country is headed in and it scares the hell out of me. Since when is the American flag considered anything other than a symbol of what our country stands for?! Have we, as a Nation, gotten so soft and afraid to offend anyone that we are willing to even consider this crap?! 

As for the poll, the "B" question "Yes, to keep our students safe" What the hell does that mean? It's sick enough that they took away the Pledge of Alligience. 

fwiw~you can take that poll multiple times :-D:-D:-D So click away ;-)


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

yaa and next you will be just like Canada where every person new to the country can and does dictate what we the people who built and had parents fight forthe country will have to put up with from them.
It ain't fun
Brian


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynda Myers said:


> Just saw this..... Poll question regarding the banning of the American Flag...in America????? The fact that it's even a poll question is scary enough. But that most believe it should be banned is very scary indeed:-o:-o:x What a slap in face to those who have either fought and/or died for this country or to families who have lost loved ones serving their country.
> I think it's high time for America to clean the proverbial house. Crap if we continue on this course of tolerance we are going to tolerate ourselves clean out of a country!!!! :x ](*,) :x
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2010/05/06/american-flag-banned-america/#content
> Sorry if someone has already posted on this subject.


I"m not sure if this is where this poll came from, but some
California (I think) HS kids wore American Flag themed shirts on
Cinqo de Mayo. Naturally the school administration had no problem with the hundreds of Mexican flags being displayed but found the American flag display "disrespectful and inflammatory" ?????
Did you notice the poll is 45% to 42% in Favor of banning the
flag? Next thing you know we'll have a socialist in the White
House


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Just for a little bit of back story.

This pol was put up after some kids wore American flag shirts to school (maybe knowing it would cause a ruckus) on Cinco de Mayo. No one at any point suggested banning the flag. It was a pole made by fox to make its viewers happy.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

As for the poll, the "B" question "Yes, to keep our students safe" What the hell does that mean? 

This goes back to some American kids that wore shirts with the American flag in them to school on cinco de mayo. The principal told them go home early or cover up there shirt (for their own safety); they were insulting the Mexicans at the school.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> Just for a little bit of back story.
> 
> No one at any point suggested banning the flag.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.gilroydispatch.com/news/...-sent-home-for-wearing-american-flag-t-shirts


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Dana Williams said:


> http://www.gilroydispatch.com/news/...-sent-home-for-wearing-american-flag-t-shirts


I really still can’t believe we are to this point, nothing against Mexicans or anyone else that wants to come here and work hard for a better life for their families. But I think my country might be getting taken advantage of a just a little bit right now.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> Just for a little bit of back story.
> 
> This pol was put up after some kids wore American flag shirts to school (maybe knowing it would cause a ruckus) on Cinco de Mayo. No one at any point suggested banning the flag. It was a pole made by fox to make its viewers happy.


Thanks for the back story. It still stinks that "freedom of expression" only applies if it's PC :-& Goes both ways. Last time I checked Cinco de Mayo was NOT an American holiday. And for that matter has nothing to do with Mexican Independence either. 

At least they figured out that flying the Mexican flags at rallies was kind of stupid ](*,)

@ at Thomas...."next thing you know"?!?!? News Flash! Already happening before your eyes ;-)~


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Next thing you know we'll have a socialist in the White
> House


uh... I think that may have already happened Thomas!:-\"


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I really still can’t believe we are to this point, nothing against Mexicans or anyone else that wants to come here and work hard for a better life for their families. But I think my country might be getting taken advantage of a just a little bit right now.


I whole heartedly agree. Hell at some point all or a portion of our families got here on a boat, of course saving the Native American.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> Just for a little bit of back story.
> 
> This pol was put up after some kids wore American flag shirts to school (maybe knowing it would cause a ruckus) on Cinco de Mayo. No one at any point suggested banning the flag. It was a pole made by fox to make its viewers happy.


Yeah that's it Ben Dover Colbert. Wearing any kind of an American flag in an American High School must be "to cause a ruckus"
It's OK for anyone but Americans to have pride in their own country and heritage.
Thank GOD for Fox News to counter act all the socialist propaganda put out by MSNBC, CNBC etc.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynda Myers said:


> uh... I think that may have already happened Thomas!:-\"


Lynda,

Are you suggesting that Barrack Hussein Obama may have Socialist leanings? Say it ain't so


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Yeah that's it Ben Dover Colbert. Wearing any kind of an American flag in an American High School must be "to cause a ruckus"
> 
> 
> I like the part about “No one at any point suggested banning the flag” … it wasn’t banned but if it was on your shirt you had to wear the shirt inside out or go home…. No that’s not banned ?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I read somewhere the other day the Obama was the first President to ever hold a press confrence without an American flag present. Not being from the USA does that sound weird or normal?


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lynda,
> 
> Are you suggesting that Barrack Hussein Obama may have Socialist leanings? Say it ain't so


:-\":-\":-\":-\":-\":-\":-\":-\"hehehehe

Ok I always knew a man of color would get in before a woman and am ok with that but kinda was hoping for the right one! LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> I read somewhere the other day the Obama was the first President to ever hold a press confrence without an American flag present. Not being from the USA does that sound weird or normal?



Barrack has had a lot of firsts.
The first American President to not display the American Flag
The first American President to go on an apology tour
The first American President to BOW to a Foreign leader TWICE
(Saudi Prince. Japanese Emperor)
The first American President to insult the leader of our BEST ally in the middle East (Israel)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm...Faux News trying to make a ruckus? No way...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynda Myers said:


> :-\":-\":-\":-\":-\":-\":-\":-\"hehehehe
> 
> Ok I always knew a man of color would get in before a woman and am ok with that but kinda was hoping for the right one! LOL


I hear you
Condolezza Rice would have been a person of color and a woman and would have gotten my vote. Actually I fell for the Obama hype and attended the Colorado Caucus and supported him. I came to my senses when all the Bill Ayers, Rev Jeremiah
Wright stuff came up and voted for Mc Cain instead


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Hmmm...Faux News trying to make a ruckus? No way...


Ben Dover said the students that wore the American Flag were
trying to cause a ruckus. He said that Fox News was trying to
"please it's readers" Wow if Fox news is so bad how come they 
kick MSNBC, CNBC and CNN's collective ASS. Must be us stupid common folk that aren't smart enough to understand that
all these bail outs and socialized medicine and massive debt are for our own good.


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Yeah that's it Ben Dover Colbert. Wearing any kind of an American flag in an American High School must be "to cause a ruckus"
> It's OK for anyone but Americans to have pride in their own country and heritage.
> Thank GOD for Fox News to counter act all the socialist propaganda put out by MSNBC, CNBC etc.


Thomas,

Your childish name calling must be a byproduct of your political leanings. Were you ever in high school? did you ever do things just because you knew it would create a scene?

Without any other contextual information I actually agree with the students. I just wanted to give both sides when I gave the info. You should try it some time.

And it wasn't just wearing a flag to school. It was a group of students that purposefully wore flags on Cinco de Mayo. It is ok to use all the facts and still side with the kids. I did.

THIS IS A POLITICAL THREAD. I wish we could get some clarification on whether these are allowed or not.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> Thomas,
> Your childish name calling


Actually Ben Dover, I though it was a clever and accurate description of your propensity to swallow all the Obama
socialist/progressive propaganda LOL


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Ben Dover said the students that wore the American Flag were
> trying to cause a ruckus. He said that Fox News was trying to
> "please it's readers" Wow if Fox news is so bad how come they
> kick MSNBC, CNBC and CNN's collective ASS. Must be us stupid common folk that aren't smart enough to understand that
> all these bail outs and socialized medicine and massive debt are for our own good.


Disclaimer: I've said it before, I'm a moderate independent but technically a registered Republican. 

Something that's popular doesn't make it right. Making a "news" channel really ridiculously conservative in an attempt to be a different market to MSNBC doesn't make it "fair and balanced." Calling yourself "fair and balanced" doesn't make you fair and balanced. Watching talking heads yammer on and stroke their own egos is also in my mind not "news," no matter what the channel. I just like looking at the Google News headlines, to be honest. 

Speaking of Google, just go on Google and start typing in "Why Fox News is" and see what you get for search options. ;-)


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Your childish name calling must be a byproduct of your political leanings. Were you ever in high school? did you ever do things just because you knew it would create a scene?
> 
> ...


Sorry Ben while you are still free to have an opinion... this is still America and any day is the right day to fly and/or wear the Stars and Stripes!!! Those rights were bought and paid for with the blood of our countrymen. And I for one will not allow for their deaths to be in vain.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Aww snapdragons Ben ya wanna pull the whole don't discuss politics and religion thing! hahahahaha
Sorry I couldn't help it!:lol: Oh stop with that's something my grandparents would've said.:wink: 
come now where's the tolerance for another view?:mrgreen:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Ben Colbert said:


> Just for a little bit of back story.
> 
> This pol was put up after some kids wore American flag shirts to school (maybe knowing it would cause a ruckus) on Cinco de Mayo. No one at any point suggested banning the flag. It was a pole made by fox to make its viewers happy.


I'm aware of that story, and it was still a bunch of bovine excrement. The fact is they were doing NOTHING wrong, Cinco de Mayo isn't even widely celebrated in Mexico, it's not their Independence Day holiday. There is absolutely NO excuse for that. None.

The kids were in America, correct? We still have freedom of speech, right? There is no direct conflict between being proud of America AND celebrating Cinco de Mayo, is there? And as for starting a ruckus . . . Give me a break. There is no evidence that's what the kids were doing. If it was, THEY ARE IN AMERICA! Finally, if any ruckus were started, punish the actual infraction. Nail whomever starts crap, not ban the kids from wearing flag t-shirts for fear of somebody possibly starting things. Let them celebrate Cinco de Mayo, but not at the expense of American kids celebrating their national pride. Screw that.

And screw Fox.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> BHe said that Fox News was trying to
> "please it's readers" Wow if Fox news is so bad how come they
> kick MSNBC, CNBC and CNN's collective ASS.


Fox News has at times been a bit of an oxymoron. I'm glad you enjoy them, but I can't say I'd really rely on them for facts.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Ben Colbert said:


> Without any other contextual information I actually agree with the students. I just wanted to give both sides when I gave the info. You should try it some time.
> 
> And it wasn't just wearing a flag to school. It was a group of students that purposefully wore flags on Cinco de Mayo. It is ok to use all the facts and still side with the kids. I did.


Ditto.



> THIS IS A POLITICAL THREAD. I wish we could get some clarification on whether these are allowed or not.


They're not. That's why it'll probably get banned in T-minus 3....2....

Enjoy while it lasts. :wink:

-Cheers


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> THIS IS A POLITICAL THREAD. I wish we could get some clarification on whether these are allowed or not.


You're a whiner  I do notice that when threads start to go 'that way' you're sure to get your licks in and then cry foul. 

I know it's becoming more and more popular in a soft, fluffy, overly sensitive society.... you say whatever you want, but will adamantely defend (tooth and nail) your right to be offended at any views that don't agree with you.

Pull up them big boy panties :lol:


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Disscussing the Americian Flag or Fox news is not political.

However if you stated something like; "Our President should be impeached for failure to control our borders" Now that would be considered political.

Cary on!:grin:


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

at least you still have your flagg
your own money 
you have borders 
in the last 8 years well lost all this now were ruled by the eu 
must pay very high income taxes up till 51%so people in greece can retire whith52 years 
well have to work till 67 they raised it whith 2 years 
the gulden was very steady the euro is not 
in holland well have minimum wages but if you come out of an eu country like poland,or chech 
and you work for a company in that country but the job must be done in holland 
they work under our minimum wages this costs a lot of dutch people there job last few years 
in 8 years whe gave away everything what our anchestor build up 
only by politics i say back to the borders,back to the guilden en holland must draw back out off the eu
why must whe pay for countries that messed it up the last 100 years 
be aware keep your identety


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kamphuis gerben said:


> at least you still have your flagg
> your own money
> you have borders
> in the last 8 years well lost all this now were ruled by the eu
> ...


The IMF has just stated that the USA's debt will exceed our nation Gross Domestic Product by 2016...IF that happens IT IS over. 

That is the thing about progressives, you cannot let a good crisis go to waste, have to MAKE a system fail so you can re-invent it.....

maybe I am just fear mongering again...


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Seems like I'm getting slammed pretty good just for stating the obvious. You see I had hoped that this thread would stay relatively non-political but it wasn't long before people started blaming "progressives".

You see I have a lot of things I want to say but I hold back because I'm unclear on the rules.

And Joby, yes you are fear mongering. If I remember correctly our last "progressive" president left office with a surplus.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

kamphuis gerben said:


> at least you still have your flagg
> your own money
> you have borders
> in the last 8 years well lost all this now were ruled by the eu
> ...


Wow this is deep


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> Thomas,
> 
> THIS IS A POLITICAL THREAD. I wish we could get some clarification on whether these are allowed or not.


Quit your bitching Ben the political policy is just as clear as the ”don’t ask don’t tell” policy. Right?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

[
Pull up them big boy panties :lol:[/quote]

Boy panties…. Ha Right


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

maybe I am just fear mongering again...[/quote]

Being concerned does not mean fear mongering


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

another thing that worries me 
our prime minister,our goverment,even the queen in her yearly note 
says that its getting very bad whith our morels and values exspecially seeing in the younger generation 
i know not very long ago from one paycheck well could live easy even put some money in the bank a family had structure 
now a normal family must work whith the both parents and even come short 
childeren stay over and after school they go to special caretakers 
who,s gonna raise them and learn them some behaviour i think that many forgot when this started 
to be honost i dont see any changes soon i think were very deep in it 
stupid thing was that 80%of the people were against the euro 
when the euro came we sold our identy 
slowly but surely 
soon well get all black boxes in our cars whith gps so they can see were were driving all day 
when iam driving everywere there are cameras 
in the whole of holland 
yes whe live in a free country


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Freedom is just a perception.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i think fox news was just over sensationalizing something to boost thier ad revenue. i dont blame them they are a business so the nore ad $ they pull the better for them.

i think the whole situation at that high school was probably handled wrong, but its not neccesarilly a "flag banning party" 

i used to work with a lot of high school kids. guess what? they're all ****ing stupid. every last one of them. and they all think thier the bee's knees. they dont have proper chemical balances in thier brains, have hormones telling them to do all kinds of stupid shit all the time, and are quite prone to sudden and overly dramatic outburst over stupid trivial shit. 

any of ya'll ever had to control and keep safe several hundred high school age kids during anything where they are emotional invested?

it could be that due to the inherent stupidity and "mob mentality" of large groups of high school kids the school administration was trying to defuse a potentially shitty and maybe dangerous situation. 

do i agree with banning american flag shirts form public schools on cinco de mayo? absolutely not

do i think these school adminsitration might have been attempting to safe these dumbass kids from getting thier asses beat by other dumbass kids? most likely


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Freedom is just a perception.


I always thought Freedom was just another word for nothing left to lose?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> Seems like I'm getting slammed pretty good just for stating the obvious. You see I had hoped that this thread would stay relatively non-political but it wasn't long before people started blaming "progressives".
> 
> >NO you're not getting slammed for stating the obvious.
> >You're being slammed for spewing liberal propaganda and
> ...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Fox News has at times been a bit of an oxymoron. I'm glad you enjoy them, but I can't say I'd really rely on them for facts.
> 
> -Cheers


Rely on Glen Beck for the real facts of life!:lol:


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Thomas,

Show me where I "whined like a bitch" for people not agreeing with me. I never whined, I challenged your facts and emotional arguments.

You accuse me of "spewing liberal propaganda". **** off. Someone posted about the Fox News poll and so I provided the information that wasn't there. I'm sorry that the world's not always black and white. 

I'm sure it was a bunch of apple pie eating american boys who just happened to wear american flags on the same day as many of their peers were celebrating a mexican holiday. I bet none of these boys had any ulterior motives except patriotism. I bet they were friendly and jovial with everyone and were dumbfounded when people reacted with hostility.

You see I can see that these boys were probably being asses and trying to pick a fight. I can also agree that the school should never of made them turn any shirt without an obscene message inside out. Especially an American flag.

Do you see how you can see both sides of the issue and still pick which one you agree with?

Do you see how I made sure that it was not politcal or partisan? How I didn't blame conservatives or republicans?

So do you see how you look like a hypocrite when you accuse someone of spewing ideology?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben - I'm a conservative and don't agree with much of what you say. I do agree that those high school "American flag" kids knew exactly what they were doing and it would piss off the Mexican American kids.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> The IMF has just stated that the USA's debt will exceed our nation Gross Domestic Product by 2016...IF that happens IT IS over.
> 
> That is the thing about progressives, you cannot let a good crisis go to waste, have to MAKE a system fail so you can re-invent it.....
> 
> maybe I am just fear mongering again...


Not to just single out you, but this quote illustrates my point perfectly. One side seems to think they're any different than the other. Progressives don't let a good crisis go to waste? what does that mean, conservatives do and only act to do the "right" thing?

such short memories we have and it's a shame more people can't put 2 and 2 together or formulate an actual independent thought. most of this country is no different than the rest.

BTW, this poll was nothing more than an inflammatory news station creating inflammatory news. Yeah, the banning of the American flag is really at stake. In fact there's a bill being pushed thru right now 

Faux news is no different than some Maddow show on another channel, yet two groups of people always seem to think they're right. funny how that works.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Ben - I'm a conservative and don't agree with much of what you say. I do agree that those high school "American flag" kids knew exactly what they were doing and it would piss off the Mexican American kids.


That’s what I hope they were attempting


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> I read somewhere the other day the Obama was the first President to ever hold a press confrence without an American flag present. Not being from the USA does that sound weird or normal?


That says everything that needs to be said about the direction of this country ](*,)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Freedom is just a perception.


For sure Daryl but one we need to hold on to, if only in our minds :-s


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Round and round we go folks where this will stop nobody knows in this circle jerk, another words folks this whole planet is **** up and in a downward spiral faster than you can blink your eyes. Enjoy what you have left before you loose everything you ever cared about in your life, thats my advice.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> i used to work with a lot of high school kids. guess what? they're all ****ing stupid. every last one of them. and they all think thier the bee's knees. they dont have proper chemical balances in thier brains, have hormones telling them to do all kinds of stupid shit all the time, and are quite prone to sudden and overly dramatic outburst over stupid trivial shit.


You know, Chris is kind of right. I mean, I think there are some that aren't all-stupid all-the-time, but you're still overall right on.



> do i agree with banning american flag shirts form public schools on cinco de mayo? absolutely not
> 
> do i think these school adminsitration might have been attempting to safe these dumbass kids from getting thier asses beat by other dumbass kids? most likely


Sure. It just sets a bad precedent, and leads to reactions like we're seeing. They just overall handled it pretty stupidly. Not to mention from an education standpoint, it's kind of counter-intuitive. But yes, I DO know why they did it, I just think with a bit more thought involved, they could have quick come up with something else.

-Cheers


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Just took the poll folks and theres more wanting it banned then not, what is wrong with the people of our country and where are the morals and pride of this great country. I voted 25 times and still couldn't change the percentages.](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

Somehow I think that if there was a group of Mexican-Americans wearing the Mexican flag on their t-shirts and bandanas on July 4th, this forum's reaction would be quite a bit different.

Personally, I would've let the kids duke it out on their own.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Ben Colbert said:


> Seems like I'm getting slammed pretty good just for stating the obvious.


Not entirely. I disagree with you on a lot, but my Internet wrath & fury is at the situation, and a bit at my dislike of Fox (News or otherwise, sorry, it's just not for me). So I disagree with you on a lot, but we're in agreement (and I believe most on this thread are as well) as far as our beliefs that the school kind of made the wrong decision, even if they did it for the "right reasons."



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Ben - I'm a conservative and don't agree with much of what you say. I do agree that those high school "American flag" kids knew exactly what they were doing and it would piss off the Mexican American kids.


What Lee said (well, I am more of a moderate, but the rest). More or less. However, it was something that they should have looked into (was it meant to be more of a patriotic move, or a piss off the Hispanic population move). Really, to the administrators in a district in a state I don't even live in, my opinion means something less than a spit bucket. So I don't count, not really. But they DID open themselves up to some criticism (and pretty obvious criticism, it's not like they shouldn't have seen this coming or anything).

That said, Roger Ebert does seem to summarize the opposing opinion fairly well:
http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2010/05/_i_interrupt_my_regularly.html

I'm not totally buying it, however the article 8d in Chapter One of the U.S. Code is interesting to note, as are the gray areas of respect for the flag and whether Ch. 1 8d extends to _depictions_ of flags vs. _actual_ flags. It's an issue that can be debated though. If not, we could all just agree then go out for a beer and some nachos I suppose.

I guess I'm a "rights" guy though. So it's not a matter of them saying you shouldn't wear flag-themed clothes (if that was part of their dress code, then so be it), it has everything to do with them spontaneously deciding to infringe on what was otherwise A-o.k. Fundamentally, I'm more about the kids' right to wear what there are no rules or regulations against. I wouldn't have done it, based on principle of self-preservation alone. Still, I don't really think it was handled the best. I also don't hate Ben for pointing out the situation around the story & the poll either.

-Cheers


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Hiebing said:


> Somehow I think that if there was a group of Mexican-Americans wearing the Mexican flag on their t-shirts and bandanas on July 4th, this forum's reaction would be quite a bit different


Perhaps, but if they're in THIS COUNTRY, then it's a different circumstance, just like it would be different if the American kids had been in _Mexico_ displaying their American flag shirts on Cinco de Mayo. That's going to another country and blatantly disrespecting one of their holidays. Cinco de Mayo is not a US national holiday - the only reason most people recognize it here is because it's just another excuse to party. 

I cannot say whether or not these students planned to 'start a ruckus' by wearing the shirts or not, but clearly it was a pre-thought-out and planned activity for them all to do it. I wonder if anyone _else_ had just _happened_ to be wearing any American flag clothing that day, if they would have been reprimanded as well?


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

while they are coming up with all these new ideas here is one. if you want to have any input on issues like this you should be required to grab a and go fight a war first. then when you are being shot at and watching your friends die right next to you you can think about how stupid your idea was. dumb mother f*****s


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Ben Dover said the students that wore the American Flag were
> trying to cause a ruckus. He said that Fox News was trying to
> "please it's readers" Wow if Fox news is so bad how come they
> kick MSNBC, CNBC and CNN's collective ASS. Must be us stupid common folk that aren't smart enough to understand that
> all these bail outs and socialized medicine and massive debt are for our own good.


My son is with his National Guard unit in Iraq right now and they are told to relay to family/friends here to ONLY watch Fox because the others are of course biased. 

Oh and the Asst Principal who made the decision concerning the shirts worn by students at the CA High School was Mexican, Mr. Rodriguez. Go figure.


----------



## Kirstyn Kerbo (Apr 3, 2010)

Ben Colbert said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Your childish name calling must be a byproduct of your political leanings. Were you ever in high school? did you ever do things just because you knew it would create a scene?
> 
> ...


I agree with those kids as well. This kind of crap doesn't happen with any other culture and never has, so why now? When you live in a country, you support that country. Celebrate your heritage, but always keep in mind that your genetics happened to you by chance...

America, and MOST CERTAINLY CALIFORNIA needs to grow a damn backbone with this crap. 

Just the other day, a friend of mine was stuck in 4+ hours of traffic...parking lot traffic. i'm talking it took over an hour to move one and a half miles traffic. Why? Some young adults were protesting the recent law in AZ, and decided the best way to do this was to lay down in the street off the busiest exit in LA pretty much, and causing hours and hours of delays. The ringleader of it all was actually illegal herself, and it was reported that she got deported...not prosecuted. She will be back most likely. Hopefully she will learn to get into politics if she ever wants to budge anything :-\"

It gets really nasty here in Cali sometimes, the southern part in particular. Trust me. This state is pretty much a joke now. I think they should have a law like AZ does. And you know what? My mexican side of the family agrees. 

Just my two cents. Hopefully it doesn't get too nasty in here.


----------



## Kirstyn Kerbo (Apr 3, 2010)

Denise Gatlin said:


> Oh and the Asst Principal who made the decision concerning the shirts worn by students at the CA High School was Mexican, Mr. Rodriguez. Go figure.


Yes, there was a whole mexican celebration at the school that day. Something about a mariachi band, etc. An all out party apparently. Why can't we have a crazy party for St. Pat's? That is an equal holiday(ie: not really celebrated in its home country, just an excuse to get wasted)...but that would be too "***********"...Yes I have actually heard that one before. 
So was there anything blatantly wrong with the school having a party? No, but it shouldn't have centered on any culture except for American culture...because thats what we are, like it or not.
Most schools here are very mixed when it comes to races and cultures anyway. I have never, ever seen one get celebrated over another, until I read that story. 

could those kids really REALLY have gotten their asses beat? Yes. But should they have? No. Its free speech. Go after the kids who want to jump them, not the kids themselves. Have the little pro-mexi kids have a nice chat with some veterans or something. Not censor the very flag they died for.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My wife is a Latino from Costa Rica. My daughter's fiance and his whole immediate family are "legal" Mexicans. They all support the Arizona law.

The parents of my daughter's Mexican fiance own their own business and refuse to hire illegals. They own a tree planting business. Many of their competitors employ undocumented laborers. This has caused them to loose some "bid" contracts. Their position remains unchanged even though it hits them in the pocketbook.

I admire that. That is what is known as putting your money where you mouth is.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i find it interesting that this issue came up here, one, but that it came up a full month after this happened. but, whatever.

my opinion: the school was WAAAAY out of line. this is the US of A, NOT mexico.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> i find it interesting that this issue came up here, one, but that it came up a full month after this happened. but, whatever.
> 
> my opinion: the school was WAAAAY out of line. this is the US of A, NOT mexico.


That says something about dog people but you will have to wait to next month before I explain it to you.:-D


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

lee--do i HAVE to wait??? i want the answer NOOWWW!!! don't we live in the age of INSTANT GRATIFICATION????

ok, well, i guess i won't hold my breath <sigh>  

ps. is there a rule i'm not aware of that says dog ppl can't listen/watch the news?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Just found this interview online. Quite a worry really.

"
While Many Americans are watching the chaos unfold following 12 nights of mayhem by largely Muslim immigrants in the streets of France, a leader of the separatist Aztlan movement in the U.S. says it's only a matter of time before worse unrest hits the streets of America. 


"Can a similar insurrection occur in the USA?" asks Ernesto Cienfuegos of La Voz de Aztlan. 


Yes, he concludes. 


"Today, here in Los Angeles, we are already seeing ominous signs of an impending social explosion that will make the French rebellion by Muslim and immigrant youths seem 'tame' by comparison," he writes. "All the ingredients are present including a hostile and racist police as in France. In fact, we came close to having major riots on three separate occasions just this year alone." 


Aztlan activists, who see themselves as "America's Palestinians," want to carve out of most of the southwestern United States an independent, Spanish-speaking nation known as the Republica del Norte. 


According to earlier reports in La Voz de Aztlan, the leaders of this movement are meeting continuously with extremists from the Islamic world. 


"There are great similarities between the political and economic condition of the Palestinians in occupied Palestine and that of La Raza in the southwest United States," explained one 2001 editorial in La Voz de Aztlan. 


Los Angeles is perceived as the future capital of Aztlan or Republica de Norte. 


Cienfuegos continued in today's dispatch: "On top of all this, there are major rumblings in the high schools of the Los Angeles Unified School District, the second largest in the USA. A few days ago, thousands of students, predominantly of Mexican descent, simply walked out of their schools to protest overcrowding, lack of texts, lack of desks and unqualified teachers. There is a strange feeling here in Los Angeles that something sinister is about to happen, but no one knows when. All it will take is for a 'bird-brain cop' to do something stupid and all hell will break loose. If another major rebellion breaks out here in L.A. it could rapidly spread throughout the USA as it has spread in France." 


"The social and economic conditions that exist in France that adversely affect its immigrant and Muslim populations also exist here in the USA," Cienfuegos writes. "These conditions negatively affect our black, Latino and immigrant populations in the same way. The rebellion that is occurring in France can and will most probably happen here. If it does, it will have grave consequences on the social, political and economic structures of the country and it could possibly topple a government already weakened by the Iraq War and corruption within its ranks."


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher - I hope you aren't really worried about that. 

I think there are some who really don't care if we give them California. But then they would just be trying to enter Oregon without papers.:smile:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> *Aztlan activists, who see themselves as "America's Palestinians," want to carve out of most of the southwestern United States an independent, Spanish-speaking nation known as the Republica del Norte.*
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...


Yeah. Good @#$%in' luck with that.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

President Calderon stated today that the Arizona law "opens a Pandora's box of the worst abuses in the history of humanity".:evil:

Are you shitting me?](*,)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

this topic is/has political issues in them. Will lock it, while the mods decide to re-open it or have it stay locked.


----------

